# Salmon poisoning?



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Well just what I was worried about happend today. I took Rojo and Lucy into one of my favorite hike in fishing holes. I don't really plan on getting much fishing in with a 5 month old puppy, and I am concerned about dead salmon on the bank. We get down there I look around the area and don't see any carcases. So I let them play and run. Well the pup found one. Got all into it. Rolled around on it and rubed his nose in it. By the time I got there he was one stinky dog. Now do I wait to see if he gets sick? Or do I just get the antibiotics? Any hunter fisherman can give me there experinces. My dog Lucy has never been sick so I don't know what I might be in for.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I found this for those who may not be aware of this.
http://www.showdog-magazine.com/medical/salmon.htm


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have no experience with dogs eating fish. I've had them eat decomposing snake, deer, rabbits, squirrels, birds and who knows what else. This is 4 dogs over 30+ years. Perhaps I was simply lucky, but none of them got sick. 

As I say that, they have on occasion regurgitated what they ingested, but beyond that no illness, sickness or infection. Obviously you need to make your own decision, but based on my experience I would wait and see.

Hoping Rojo survives without incident.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my old labrador used to pull dead salmon (kelts) regularly out of the river and eat them, he never seemed to get sick, but boy, did he stink!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Update had my vet appointment this morning, I asked alot of ?'s and he is willing to spend time with me and understands my concern. He is a fisherman with 2 labs. He did not think I was at all overly concerned. He gave Rojo a script for doxycycline 100mg. I'm going to monitor him for the next few days and if I think he got Fluke or salmon poisoning I will give him the meds. The vet agreed that was a reasonable treatment on my part. He did say tha I could just give him the meds preemptivley. I'm going with the latter.


----------

